# Bought my first air brush need help



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

I just got my first airbrush and i got a few questions before getting started. it came from harbor freight its a central pneumatic deluxe air brush its got a .35 mm nozzle my first question is how much air presure and how do i mix createx paint i got the createx thinner thank, Brian


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Best advice I can give you is experiment.... A lot! Everyone has their own method and personal preference. Try different PSI's and different mix ratios. Get some old baits and start spraying.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I keep my compressor at 25-28 psi. I have never thinned Createx paint, and never had a problem. My Iwata also has a .35 tip/needle.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

DR,

I Started with the same airbrush...it will work well for getting going! 
The type of paint will determine the amount of reducing needed, anywhere from 20-50%. Metallics and pearls will need the most thinning. With Createx, get an old pair of nylons, cut a chunk and stretch it over the bottle and replace lid, this will keep boogers out of your airbrush. Shake well and when you get that bottle thinned where you like write on it how much...each bottle may be different.
I shoot with 25-27 PSI works well for me.

Good luck

MS


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

I thin some of the Createx and some I don't, depends on the color. My best advice is to get an old cardboard box and start spraying on that before you try any lures. You can get a feel for what pressures work best for you and how much you need to thin your paints that way, if they need thinned.

I usually keep a piece of cardboard that I spray bombed white under my bench also. It helps if you are mixing colors, or using transparents, or even just trying new color combinations. You can see how it's going to look before you put it on the lure.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the same airbrush I just bought also. You can very your air pressure with tiggger and its not easy at all but you get the hang I am sitting the hang of it after a 2 weeks or so. If you got the one with compressor dont try to set a certain pressure or you auto shut off wont work I left it as is and its doing fine. I am now playing with thinning paint and mixing primary colors to get secondary colors and variation inbetween. I dont plan to try to mix a special color like translucent and so on. Good luck with your new airbrush


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I keep my compressor at 25-28 psi. I have never thinned Createx paint, and never had a problem. My Iwata also has a .35 tip/needle.


Is that using a regulator? I bought my airbrush from leeabu and have this as my compressor: http://www.chpower.com/productdetail/1-gallon-air-compressor_fp2028t 

I still have yet to get started.


----------

